# Center Speaker Review??



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Can I just say that my two favorite areas on this forum are the shootouts and the personal theater builds. 

Ok that said, How come there is so little talk about the center channel speaker? It seems to me that most people on this forum have or are interested in home theaters. Imagine that!! Is not the most important speaker in a home theater room the center? I don't know? Maybe I'm wrong on this. Bass aside.. (Love my Bass) Maybe we could talk someone..... into having a center speaker shoot out. Cheers.... :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree that would be nice and I'd enjoy seeing that.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with Greenster and JBrax. I would like to upgrade my center speaker. Looking at stepping up to Polk CsiA6 from a Polk CS10. There seems to be 2 schools of thought on the center channel. No. 1 Timbre match is vital. No. 2 Get the best center you can afford. If center is usually used for movies and receive more of the sound than right and left fronts combined why is timbre so important?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's kind of a space between the notes thing. The reason timbre matching matters most is fo when the center hands off to the mains. EG: a car goes from off screen left to off screen right. The sound starts in the left and works it's way to the right, with varying degrees of output from all 3 until it finishes its pan to the right, and maybe into the right surround(for fun). If the tone/timbre changes as the sound moves across, the transitions won't be smooth and will likely be a distraction, pulling you out of the movie. Definitely not what you want, if you're looking for an immersive experience.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

If I upgrade my center and it does not blend well with my mains, which will still all be Polk products. I suppose it will be a good reason to upgrade my mains. To my better halfs angst.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Understood. It is a good reason to do your mains too though!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Greenster said:


> Maybe we could talk someone..... into having a center speaker shoot out.


Testing a center without L/R would be pointless, imho, and the test results would be too dependent on the L/R chosen.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I am constantly looking for excuses to upgrade stuff in my theater. Usually its the money or honey that keeps me in check. 

But I really need to upgrade my front and center 20+ year old speakers.


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 5, 2014)

I am currently testing a LSIM 706c as a upgrade for my CSI A6. I can't tell any impact in the change of speakers in the scenario described above (car going across from left to right ). If I run pink noise around the system, neither center sounds like the rest of the speakers, RTI A7's. In fairness, Audyssey XT32 may be what keeps the timbre evened out. Improvement in dialog is slim to none. There is a difference in music. After doing a lot of tweaking in the receiver & gaining a little improvement, I am still on the fence about keeping the LSIM. It is a better speaker, but is it worth the $ ???If I had paid full price, there is no doubt it would be going back. Even at half price, I'm not sure it is a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I just ordered the CSI A6 to replace a CS10. I will except a little timbre difference (which I may or may not be able to hear) for what should be a noticeable improvement in sound and quality of sound.:spend:


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I upgraded my center to a different brand. I researched and tried to find same type of drivers and same type of tweeter. I have ACI with Focal kevlar drivers and Scanspeak silk tweeters. I got the bi Aperion Grand Verus center and it works perfectly.

I have watched hundreds of movies and a car crossing the screen, helicopter, plane etc has never been noticed as different. I would suspect differently if I got a metal tweeter or metal drivers. I love mine.

IMHO get the largest center you can physically handle and you will not regret it. I used to run center hot and still could not hear dialogue, now from whispers to deep male voices all is good.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

That is my thought exactly, as long as you keep the drivers and especially the tweeters of similar design. My ears probably can not hear anything but an improvement.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good. Hope it works out.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Received and installed my new Polk CSi A6 center channel, that replaced a Polk CS 10. Reran Audyssey and began listening. So far the most noticeable improvement is in dialogue, which I guess is to be expected. I am still doing some manual adjusting looking for a bigger WOW! So far I do not see as big an improvement as I thought I would onder:


----------

